# Questions for cherry shrimp keepers and breeders



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

A member of Aquariacentral sent me some cherry shrimp for the cost of shipping. I got them all in great, no losses based on what he said he shipped. So now I have a few questions.

I put them in a somewhat neglected 10 gallon after doing a good waterchange. I got young adults and near adults and they have all grown and colored up. 

A couple days ago I saw several females holding eggs.

So for the questions I'd like to know if anyone knows how long eggs take to hatch. I gathered somewhere that they only take a couple months to become adults. I haven't fed them anything since I thought that the tank would supply enough. The growth and eggs showing up seem to support that.

I have a 55 gallon planted tank with an angelfish, botia striata, betta(we'll see about this one, as he is new. may have to put him in his own houseing.), black phantom tetras, variatus platys and other cleanup crew. would putting adult shrimp in this tank be just provideing expensive food? I wouldn't do it untill I have a decent population of cherrys going anyway. I wonder if first putting in some ghost shrimp might discourage attempts on the smaller cherrys.

Any tips for the care of these guys. I'm totally new to inverts other than snails.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Hit www.shrimpnow.com for some decent information


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I feed regular flake food, Hikari Crab Cuisine and HBH Crab & Lobster bites. They eat most any food. I would not be feeding my Angels Cherries and agree with the expensive food thought. I keep my Cherries in a 20 tall all by themselves. I have also seen my Cherries jump on the backs of Amanos and irritate the heck out of them, so I keep nothing else with the Cherries. Other Neocaridinas I assume would be OK, such as Crystals and Bumble Bees, except maybe for inadverternt crossings, but not sure about that though.

Good luck and don't fuss with them too much, they seem to do well without too much intervention.

André


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Hmm guess the next question is what can be kept with cherries? I suppose a list of types or sizes of fish that can't be kept with them could also work since I could deduce the compatability of any fish that way.

Darn though about the angels eating them. I was pictureing a happy community in the planned 75 gallon with a pair of angels, dwarf cichlids, ottos, and cherry shrimp. Oh well, they are still cool.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

I have guppies, ember tetras and dwarf bristnose plecos with my cherries. I have not been able to keep cherries with Amanos or Angels. My cherries are multiplying like crazy.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The angelfish, botia, and betta are all bad fish for cherries.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I generally do not personally recommend fish with shrimp (I don't trust ANY fish! they are all suspect to me), however, suggestions from others in the past included Ottos and Threadfin Rainbows (reported to have mouths too small to eat shrimp). I have heard of guppies eating shrimp, but others stories of them not eating them...your mileage will vary, I suppose. 

Although I don't pay close attention to shrimp breeding, I would expect babies in about 3 weeks after the eggs appear. 

Congrats on your new shrimp and welcome to the world of shrimp keeping!


----------



## UniFish (Oct 5, 2005)

Rummy-nose tetras seems to be quite peaceful and quite the contrary; the shrimps will probably snack on them.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Snakeice...I keep White Clouds, Endlers & Dwarf Platy with my Cherry shrimp.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

cool, thanks for nameing specific fish, that gives me the idea. I may start with some in the 75 gallon tank when I first get it going with just plants. I do want to have a pair of angels at some point but that can wait till I know I have the plants down and the tank doing well. If I get a fish that would chow on them I'll just catch what I can befor putting the fish in.


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

I thought I would have problems with gouramis and cherry shrimp since I've seen many people saying they've had problems with other labyrinth fish. However, I've had them together for about 6 months now and they have yet to bother any cherry shrimp that I've seen. I've even seen them right beside each with the fish ignoring them entirely. Then again, the shrimp can pretty much disappear into the thick mat of Lilaeopsis in that tank.

Not saying this is necessarily typical, but it's my experience.


----------



## Justikanz (Nov 4, 2005)

I saw my Endlers hunting down and feasting on my shrimplets... Almost any fish will hunt down the shrimps or shrimplets when given the opportunity... Esp so if the shrimps is small enough to fit their mouths... Safe fish would be _Boraras sp._ and otos... _Dario dario_ might be cherry safe too...


----------

